

University Of Calgary Refusing To Pay Access Copyright Any More - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110724/01464615221/university-calgary-refusing-to-pay-access-copyright-any-more.shtml

======
stonemetal
Any Canadians with a little perspective on this? In the US educational use is
usually covered under fair use rules.

~~~
ethereal
I'm a current UCalgary student, myself.

As far as I am aware, the most major impact of this decision will be the
abolition of the "nickel copiers", which allow for the copying of a certain
percentage (10%, I think?) of any copyrighted work if you are a UCalgary
student. I am uncertain of how the restrictions applied to professors &
faculty.

I personally doubt that this will have much of an impact on my own career at
University. I am not enrolled in a program that makes heavy use of such
copyrighted materials, and thus far my use of said copyrighted material has
been limited.

I think Access Copyright had it coming. For a very, very long time.

~~~
int3rnaut
OT: What faculty are you in?

------
a3camero
Here's a useful perspective on it by a famous Canadian copyright lawyer:
<http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/5951/125/>

